# Slight Wheeze?



## Orchid (Feb 26, 2008)

I noticed this morning...as Simon calmed down and got over being mad at me lol, that he seems to have a very slight wheeze.

He was resting in my arms, eyes closed and I thought I heard something. So I leaned in as close as I could and I heard what sounded like a faint wheezing noise. The TV made a noise and he popped his head up, did what struck me as a sneeze and no more noise. No wheeze sound.

Is this faint wheeze like noise I heard normal at all when they are at rest? Or should I be calling the vet? My guess is this is not ok period, but wanted to ask.

And just now I heard what sounds like 3 sneezes as he walks along the back of the couch.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 26, 2008)

It could be something simple like he had a piece of hay or dust caught that was somewhere and made a noise when he breathed and then shifted when he sneezed. Or he might have been making 'boy' noises (I have some that make wheeze like noises when they feel horny) and the sneezes could be coincidence.

I would be thinking though that getting a culture done at the vets would be the sensible thing to rule out anything sinister (ot obviously find it and treat it). I don't know, but could this in anyway be linked to everything else in his gut? I don't know, that's an actual question to someone with more knowledge.

Mine sometimes sneeze if they get a bit of dust up their nose from food or hay, or some fur when they moult. That's pretty common. I've not had a wheezing bunny, but I have had noises that sound like wheezes from bucks. 


ETW (edited to wonder), could they be coughed as opposed to sneezes and maybe he has something caught in his throat?


----------



## Orchid (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmm...

I don't hear anything at all when he is up and moving and right now he won't let me listen at all. He has been running and playing. Seems his normal self, but I have been learning that I don't know Simon well enough to know what normal is yet I think.

I am going to try to listen as much as possible and see if I keep hearing it.

Struck me as more a sneeze than a cough, but I don't know.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 26, 2008)

Sometimes when my buns are hot, they breathe faster and that can also make a noise. Is that a possibility?

I am not so hot on my health knowledge, so hopefully someone else will trundle along soon and help more than I can.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 26, 2008)

Wash wheezes a little bit after he's been charging at people/things, I just think of it as him mumbling under his breath 

You might also want to check his hay and pellets to see if they've been kind of dusty lately, like Flashy suggested, could just be an irritant of some sort.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't think it can be too hot...it is only 58 here today. I don't tend to keep my heat up high at all either. Causes problems for me. Though I don't like being cold, the chilly air helps me sleep better, breath better.

The timothy hay we have was very dusty. I stuck my hand in and dust cloud comes out. I had been using it in the litter pans as I didn't want it to be of total waste, and offering the rest of the hay in his rack, toilet paper roll and what not.
Think I should get rid of the timothy completely? 

I have been sleeping for a good chunck of the day, but I didn't notice it again before I put him away earlier...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 26, 2008)

You don't need to toss it out, just take a handful and shake it out a bit before you give it tohim (that's what I do anyway) that should get some of the dust off.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 26, 2008)

My Cali doe in the house, snores, she gets so loud sometimes we moved her to the laundry room because she was distracting.

She has always made a noise when she is resting, to the point I was convinced she was ill, took her to the vet for a nose swab, it came back negative.. so I took her to my country vet, and he started laughing at me and said *I seem to remember YOU snore... so bad I slept on the couch some nights.... rabbits snore too..didn't your son have a pig that snored? And I know one of your horses snore, because I have treated it.. so what are you FREAKIN out about?*

Yeah I realize I just let you people in on how I REALLY know the vet that makes fun of me all the time..lol

Anyway. Since the doe, Reveille, has gotten pregnant, then had her babies, her snoring has gotten worse. Randy here at the forum told me that most likely because she is overweight.

Fat rabbit or not... Reveille has always made resting noises...so your rabbit is prolly fine.. just a snorin kinda fella..


----------



## Orchid (Feb 27, 2008)

lol...snoring indeed!

I haven't heard it again. But he hasn't let me be close enough to listen when he is resting. Perhaps it is just a snore..

Thank you everyone!


----------



## pamnock (Feb 27, 2008)

Wheezing is most commonly due to a pathogen, but can also be caused by excess weight or an obstruction/tumor in the nasal cavities. The vet can determine where the wheezing is originating from (wheezing from the lower lungs would be cause for concern). In rarer cases, congestive heart failure can cause wheezing.

Pam


----------

